# Very strange problem building lang/spidermonkey24 in configure stage



## piggy (Nov 13, 2019)

```
FreeBSD freebsd12 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC  i386
```

It start with this warning (or error?):


```
Creating Python environment
New python executable in /ports/lang/spidermonkey24/work/mozjs-24.2.0/js/src/_virtualenv/bin/python2.7
Also creating executable in /ports/lang/spidermonkey24/work/mozjs-24.2.0/js/src/_virtualenv/bin/python
Installing setuptools............done.
Installing pip..............
  Complete output from command /ports/lang/spidermo...ualenv/bin/python2.7 -x /ports/lang/spidermo...env/bin/easy_install /ports/lang/spidermo...ort/pip-1.2.1.tar.gz:
  Processing pip-1.2.1.tar.gz
Running pip-1.2.1/setup.py -q bdist_egg --dist-dir /tmp/easy_install-LPLJ7n/pip-1.2.1/egg-dist-tmp-TxJlmR
error: Setup script exited with error: SandboxViolation: open('/dev/null', 'wb') {}

The package setup script has attempted to modify files on your system
that are not within the EasyInstall build area, and has been aborted.

This package cannot be safely installed by EasyInstall, and may not
support alternate installation locations even if you run its setup
script by hand.  Please inform the package's author and the EasyInstall
maintainers to find out if a fix or workaround is available.
----------------------------------------
...Installing pip...done.
```

And then it fails with this error:


```
configure:4100: checking for full perl installation
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kwm@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/ports/lang/spidermonkey24/work/mozjs-24.2.0/js/src/config.log" including
the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea
to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /ports/lang/spidermonkey24
*** Error code 1
```

Pearl seems fine:


```
# perl --version

This is perl 5, version 30, subversion 0 (v5.30.0) built for i386-freebsd-thread-multi-64int

Copyright 1987-2019, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.org/, the Perl Home Page.
```

Some help?


----------

